# Driving aids



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

If you are contemplating taking your C licence test I have the DSA DVDs entitled Theory test Questions LGV/PCV and Hazard perception, both discs would normally cost over £50, For sale at £40 inc of postage.

I don't need them as I have passed that section

Loddy


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

congratulations on the pass

Ian


----------

